#  Krankenpflege >   Wie pflegt man Pergamenthaut? >

## turbogirl

Hallo,
wie pflegt man Pergamenthaut am Bein, zumal auch flachgestrickte Kompressionsstrümpfe getragen werden und die Haut sehr austrocknet. Wird die Haut zu feucht, löst sich die dünne Haut. Es ist zum Verzweifeln. Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen?
Danke!
turbogirl

----------


## Christiane

Hallo turbogirl, 
am besten eignet sich eine Feuchtigkeitslotion ohne Parfüme und andere Zusätze. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Bepanthen gemacht. Sie wird früh und abends aufgetragen. Falls das nicht hilft, könnt ihr euch in der Apotheke beraten lassen - das Personal kennt mit Sicherheit einige Tricks.
Zum Duschen ist ein rückfettendes Duschöl das beste, es trocknet die Haut nicht noch mehr aus. Und trinken ist auch sehr wichtig, damit die Haut nicht von innen austrocknen kann. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## turbogirl

Danke, Christiane. Das werde ich versuchen!
Gruß turbogirl

----------


## Christiane

Ich hab was vergessen. Es ist auch wichtig, nicht zu heiß zu duschen. Nach Möglichkeit nicht über 30° C. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## turbogirl

Danke dir auch für diesen Hinweis!!
Gruß turbogirl

----------

